# Looking for skyline stlye conversion kit



## 91maximus (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey guys can yall direct me to where I can find skyline style healights or anything in that liking?
Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

call you local rice shop, or look on ebay. you won't find it here.


----------



## maxed out max (Jan 22, 2004)

*SKYLINE WHY??*

WHY DONT YOU BE DIFFERENT FROM EVERYBODY ELSE .. GO WITH NO KIT OR CUSTOM... THEY DONT MAKE SHIT FOR THE 3RD GEN SO U GOT TO MAKE IT OR HAVE SOMEONE ELSE MAKE IT FOR YOU PEEP DIS..... CUSTOM
Click here: http://members.cardomain.com/z31max


----------



## maxed out max (Jan 22, 2004)

*SKYLINE*

I JUST CHECKED OUT MATTS93 WEBSITE HE GOT PARTS.. IMMA HIT U UP MAN PEACE


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Well the only thing CLOSE to as skyline that is close to our body style and will fit with help of a body shop is a front clip off of a cefir A31. Shares alot in common with our cars so far as deminsions go. Look it up on google,hope the helps !


----------

